# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Travisto opinie

## Nie zarejestrowany

witam,

czy ktoś wypróbował może już te nowe tabletki z aflofarm reklamowane tak w telewizji i mógłby się podzielić jakąś opinią, lub ewentualnie polecić coś lepszego ?

pozdrawiam

----------


## ona 31

Ja wypróbowałam, ale zażywam dopiero od 7 dni łącznie z eliminacidem. 
Zauważyłam, że nie mam jak na razie bólu w lewym boku brzucha, który mnie łapał praktycznie od trzech miesięcy non stop, po wszystkich szczegółowych badaniach lekarskich stwierdzono, że nic mi nie jest. Ale brzuch pobolewał, do tego zmęczenie, osłabienie, wzdęcia. Jak na razie odkąd zażywam TRAVISTO + Eliminacid czuje się bardzo dobrze. Nie chcę przechwalać, bo nie wiem czy to moja autosugestia czy samo z siebie się poprawiło. Ale odkąd zażywam te dwa leki czuje się naprawdę dobrze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Katie

mogę ci polecić, skuteczne to travisto – na zoladek, jelita, drogi zolciowe, wiec caly układ pokarmowy ladnie wspiera :Wink:  czuje się po nim lepiej i bardziej komfortowo nawet jak pojem za dużo  :Smile:  nie jest ci niedobrze, nie masz gazow, nie wzdyma cie po nim :Smile:

----------


## Mariola72

Brałam kiedyś ten suplement ale osobiście uznałam efekty za słabe. Znalazłam coś lepszego - Aloe Vera & Enzymes od Avity.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przerzuciłam się na travisto po tym jak kiedyś dała mi go koleżanka. Fajnie sobie poradził z uczuciem pełności, przejedzenia, człowiekowi od razu się robi lżej na wątrobie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Travisto zawiera  E155  zakazany w wielu krajach rakotwórczy barwnik brąz HT.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

brąz HT jest wszędzie — w czekoladzie, dżemach, nawet owocach, w tak małych ilościach nikomu nie szkodzi, ale wracając do sedna… travisto testowałem już kilka razy w czasie świąt, kiedy jem więcej. Efekt był b. dobry, nie czułem się napęczniały, jednym słowem mój brzuch czul się komfortowo :Smile:

----------

